# Welche Gabel für Old Slayer ?



## stefan_rs (5. August 2010)

Hallo "Old-Slayer-Fahrer",

mich würden Eure Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Gabeln am alten Slayer interessieren. 
Ich fahre ein Slayer, 2004 mit einer Marzocchi Bomber Z1 und möchte jetzt umrüsten auf was Leichteres.
Habt Ihr 150mm-Gabeln eingebaut ? Geht das mit dem Rahmen ? 
Wie sieht´s dann mit Uphill aus ?

Die Gabel sollte tourentauglich sein (Alpen-X etc.), aber auch gute Abfahrts-Performance haben (Sentiero 601) - Bikepark muss nicht sein.

Freu´mich auf Empfehlungen,
- S


----------



## 3mo (5. August 2010)

Ich habe vor ca. einem Monat in mein 2005er Slayer eine Revelation Team Air U-Turn 120-150mm (mit Maxle) eingebaut und nicht bereut.
Die Vanilla 130mm hat zwar deutlich sensibler angesprochen, war aber auch spürbar weicher.

120mm ist natürlich gut für Uphill. Ob der eine Zentimeter weniger Einbaulänge spürbar ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.
Ich dachte beim Kauf, dass die 150mm fast zu lange sein könnten, passt aber auch ganz gut, das Rad wird halt sehr laufruhig. Absenkbar sollte die Gabel auf jeden Fall sein. 
Letztes Wochenende bin ich einen Marathon gefahren, da habe ich die Gabel meiste Zeit auf 120mm benutzt, ist meiner Meinung nach auch okay, wenn man unbedingt 200g sparen will und nicht auf extrem steilen Trails unterwegs ist, könnte man eine Reba 120mm oder sowas verwenden.

Die Gabel hat jedenfalls bei gleichem Gewicht das Einsatzgebiet deutlich in Richtung Enduro erweitert und somit fällt mir die Wahl zwischen dem Slayer und meinem Simplon Elvox (160/150mm) bei jeder Tour schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich bins! (13. August 2010)

Ich hab eine Fox Vanillia 140mm mir Q15 Steckachse.
Bergauf überhaupt Problem.


----------

